# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Άλλη] Φούρνος teka

## Christos.K

Καλημέρα. 
Ξαφνικά ο φούρνος της κουζίνας έπαψε να λειτουργεί. 
Δοκίμασα να παρακάμψω το ρολόι και συνέβη το εξής απίθανο. 
1ο ενώ η κουζίνα έπιανε την θερμοκρασία έσβηνε το εσωτερικό φως και ο ανεμιστήρας και οι αντιστάσεις συνέχιζαν να δουλεύουν.
Ακόμη ο ανεμιστήρας λειτουργούσε σε όλες τις επιλογές. 
Προφανώς πρέπει να έχει πρόβλημα ο διακόπτης του επιλογέα ή εγώ έκανα κάτι λάθος. 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## gep58

Εντάξει Teka ο φούρνος, αλλά ποιό μοντέλο είναι?
Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να το αναφέρεις κι αυτό. Δεν πρέπει να το κρατάς μυστικό

----------


## Christos.K

Δυστυχώς δεν το γνωρίζω αυτό, φίλε μου.
Εκτός από το ταμπελάκι στην πόρτα, που δεν διαβάζετε, το γράφει και κάπου αλλού;;;;;

----------


## gep58

Τι να σου πω Χρήστο. Ίσως να έχει κάποιο ταμπελάκι από πίσω αλλά θα πρέπει να τραβήξεις έξω τον φούρνο. 
Ίσως να έχεις το Εγχειρίδιο Χρήσης που θα το γράφει. 
Ίσως αν έβγαζες καμιά φωτο. 
Πολλά ίσως.

----------


## Christos.K

Θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω φωτογραφία. 
Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι ότι στον διακόπτη θερμοστάτη, δεν έφερνε ρεύμα σε καμία από τις επαφές. 
Για αυτό λέω μήπως η βλάβη είναι στον επιλογέα.
Θα επανέλθω με φωτο της συσκευής και του εσωτερικού των διακοπτών.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## Christos.K

https://linksharing.samsungcloud.com/iUuvl4NZKU8d

----------


## Christos.K

https://linksharing.samsungcloud.com/hyGLDdZVNOCA

----------


## Christos.K

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------


## gep58

> Δοκίμασα να παρακάμψω το ρολόι και συνέβη το εξής απίθανο.


Πες μου την ενέργεια που έκανες. Πως δηλ παρέκαμψες το ρολόι

----------


## Christos.K

Καλημέρα. 
Ελπίζω να φαίνονται οι φωτογραφίες. 
Στην μία πλευρά του ρολογιού έρχεται ρεύμα από τον επιλογέα και δίνει επιστροφή στον επιλογέα και στις εστίες. Στην άλλη πλευρά, υπάρχει γέφυρα προς τον θερμοστάτη, η οποία δεν δίνει ρεύμα ,μετά την ρύθμιση του ρολογιού. 
Έβγαλα εκτός το ρολόι και ένωσα απευθείας τον θερμοστάτη και τις επιστροφές. 
Εκεί δούλεψε, αλλά παρουσίασε αυτά που περιγράφω στο 1ο σχόλιο.

----------


## gep58

> Στην μία πλευρά του ρολογιού έρχεται ρεύμα από τον επιλογέα και δίνει επιστροφή στον επιλογέα και στις εστίες. Στην άλλη πλευρά, υπάρχει γέφυρα προς τον θερμοστάτη, η οποία δεν δίνει ρεύμα ,μετά την ρύθμιση του ρολογιού.


Επειδή κάτι δεν γίνεται σαφές από την πλευρά μου
Επάνω στην πλακέτα του ρολογιού δίπλα σε κάθε ακροδέκτη υπάρχει η ονομασία του J1, J2 κλπ
Μπορείς να μου πεις από ποιον ακροδέκτη αφαίρεσες και από ποιούς ακροδέκτες σύνδεσες τα καλώδια μεταξύ τους χρησιμοποιώντας τις ονομασίες της πλακέτας?

----------


## diony

Βλέπω ταινία στο J6 και υποψιάζομαι ότι εκεί κάτι έκανες αλλά τι ??

Με βάση κάποια σχέδια που έχω , το J6 *δεν είναι αυτό που θέλουμε*  για να παρακάμψουμε το ρολόι

Επίσης  , επειδή ο φούρνος τραβάει κάποια αμπέρ , η παράκαμψη που θα κάνεις να είναι σωστή , ( υπάρχει ειδικό εξάρτημα) και όχι με ταινία , είναι επικίνδυνο

----------


## Christos.K

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας και την διάθεση σας να βοηθήσετε. 
Δυστυχώς κάποιο έκτακτο περιστατικό δεν μου αφήνει χρόνο να ασχοληθώ με το πρόβλημα. 
Έχω καλέσει τεχνικό και θα ενημερώσω, το συντομότερο δυνατόν  , για την αιτία της βλάβης. 
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## gep58

Όλα καλά να πάνε με το περιστατικό αλλά η βλάβη έχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να είναι θέμα μη σωστής παράκαμψης. 
Αυτά που εντόπισε ο Κώστας τα είδα κι εγώ αλλά ήθελα ακριβείς απαντήσεις για να δοθεί πιο επικεντρωμένη και σωστότερη βοήθεια.

----------

